# HF cement mixer problem



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

I bought the mixer - 3.5 cubic ft. 1/3 HP motor - about a year and a half ago for a project I'm just now getting around to. I assembled the unit, everything went together OK. When I flip the power switch the motor just hums. I need to manually turn the drum to get it turning. It's like the motor doesn't have enough initial "umph" to get the drum turning. Could the motor be bad or need a tune-up? The mixer sat in the barn on gravel (dry) for the year and a half. Maybe the brushes or something? All parts seem to turn smoothly manually. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

OOPs, if it's this Mixer it only has a 90 day guarantee.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i think ALL of their stuff is 90day exchange. 30 day money back. 

OP, you may not have enough power to get it going.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

A lot of single phase motors are capacitor start, meaning they use a capacitor to get the motor running. If the capacitor is bad, the motor can be started by hand, but will not self start. You should be able to check the motor nameplate to see if it is a capacitor start motor, and there are ways to test the capacitor (beyond my knowledge). A new capacitor is probably not very expensive, but you will probably need the parts diagram to figure out how to remove and replace the old one.


----------



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check about the capacitor. Also, maybe some type of bench test of the motor.


----------



## lynxpilot (Sep 14, 2012)

I can't imagine using a fractional horsepower motor for mixing cement. Even if it is working optimally, it's not enough juice for the job and you'll be struggling with it all the time. I'd recommend a rental. Maybe sell the one you have on craigslist or ebay.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Daniel Holzman said:


> .....If the capacitor is bad, the motor can be started by hand, but will not self start..........


 I think there is a very high probability that Daniel has nailed the problem.

Open the Link I posted in post #2
Verify that this is your HF Cement Mixer
Click on the "*Product Manual*" button
Access the Motor and inspect the 30 uf Capacitor
Remove the Capacitor and verify it's functionality
If the Capacitor is questionable get a commercial replacement
 Let us know what happens
.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

That HF mixer I commented on in THIS THREAD "occasionally" did the same thing. That's when I quickly learned NOT to overload it.

A 1/3 hp mixer is not a pro tool. If you treat it gingerly it works fine.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If i am wrong here someone please correct me but as a word of warning isn't it capacitors that hold there charge even if disconnected and can knock you on your butt or am I thinking of something else.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

ToolSeeker said:


> If i am wrong here someone please correct me but as a word of warning isn't it capacitors that hold there charge even if disconnected and can knock you on your butt or am I thinking of something else.


You got that right. Electrical is not my forte but I learned that lesson the hard way. :yes:


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes indeed, capacitors can hold a charge for a very long time, and if you are not familiar with appropriate safety precautions when testing them, best to find someone who is before you become a casualty.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

If you have an analog VOM you can test the capacitor yourself. Or any motor repair place will do it for you. Is this something you can do?:whistling2:


----------



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello all - The start capacitor arrived today ($9.00) - installed it - and the mixer started up like it's suppose to :thumbsup: Thanks for getting me started down the right path and thanks for the reminder about discharging the capacitor before handling. Those details can be important. I'll file this fix for future reference


----------

